# Some carp baits



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, Well I did some carp baits. Really musky baits that look like carp. LOL  Can't wait to try them out! They are gliders. Slow sinking

Take care
John


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

You have the eye of an artist Tigger, beautiful baits.

Dallas


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow tigger those look very nice. Do musky like carp?


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Wow tigger those look very nice. *Do musky like carp?*


I was thinking the same thing. LOL

Those baits are absolutely beautiful. Don't you feel at least a little bad throwing those in the water?  I sure would hate to lose one but what's the point in making them yourself if you're not going to use them?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

AWESOME John. 

I'm going to get to work on our "project" this week!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

It's about time! I'm still biting at the bit wanting to know what it is.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds great Carl!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tigger those are amazing as usual. You better hang onto your rod this year.

And yes the muskies love carp patterns, especially in clearer water!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope so!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

are you taking requests? how about a striper/wiper coloration ilove how those fish look.... lol


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Sonic thats pretty funny. I did one last year. Actually it was a white bass hybrid. LOL


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well do you have a list(preferably with images lol) of what you have done so i can come up with a suggestion of something you havent done yet so that you stay busy making these beautiful lures lol

OOO OOO peacock bass need a picture? got ya covered  definately would be something that nothing around here has ever seen


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW!! The detail on those is amazing, great work you definitely have talent.


----------

